

Our website launched today! What think? - eserorg
http://www.eser.org/intl/en
We're calling it ESER and it's basically caller-id for Wikipedia. See:<p><a href="http://www.eser.org" rel="nofollow">http://www.eser.org</a><p>You type in a Wikipedia topic, and it returns the identities of all of the anonymous editors for that topic.<p>Thoughts, suggestions, comments, criticisms?<p>Thanks
======
davidw
Cool, but what I think depends on what you want to do with it. If it's just a
handy utility, it works pretty well. If you want people to come back from time
to time, you need to add more stuff. Stats might be interesting.

------
run4yourlives
You've got to find a way to parse out the internet providers.

Then it would get really interesting!

~~~
eserorg
Done. We've implemented a simple Bayesian filter to remote most of the ISP's.
There's still some work to be done, but it's a major improvement.

ESER

